# Curved-leg cribs and sidecarring?



## WoodlandFairytale (Nov 5, 2007)

For those with experience sidecarring - do you think the slightly curved legs of this crib will prevent using it as a sidecar?

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60077355

We'd be using it with our Noresund bed - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69838964

I really like that crib, but don't want to buy it and then find out it doesn't work since we live 4 hours from the nearest Ikea and will be making a special trip to get all our stuff.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

subbing!

We have this beautiful crib... which gets used only infrequently for napping and the occasional night sleeping. We are moving in a few weeks and I really want to side-car it, but the thing is huge and has legs that curve way away from the main body of the crib... I hope someone has a good experience to share!


----------



## baybemama (Jan 15, 2007)

We have a crib very similar to the pp and I sidecarred it to the bed without a problem. I had to make some adjustments to get the mattress to the right height but it's fairly easy to get the mattresses flush, even with the curved legs. Once you start doing it, you'll see exactly what you need to do...don't fret


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybemama* 
We have a crib very similar to the pp and I sidecarred it to the bed without a problem. I had to make some adjustments to get the mattress to the right height but it's fairly easy to get the mattresses flush, even with the curved legs. Once you start doing it, you'll see exactly what you need to do...don't fret









What did you use to put underneath the crib mattress to bridge the gap between the frame and your bed? This is what baffles me most. it's going to be a good 5 inches of gap that I need to find something to stick in there and support the mattress.

oh! I can't wait to move and get that thing sidecarred, though! How blissful all that extra room must feel!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I wonder the same thing. I have a crib similar to the "Emily", curved legs and all. I have thought about buying high-density foam and padding the extra gap that way. What do you think? Once DS is crawling I want to side car.


----------



## baybemama (Jan 15, 2007)

I put blankets underneath the mattress to raise it up a bit and while it doesn't close the gap completely, the gap really isn't a big deal at all. I put my own weight on it sometimes and it's pretty firm. I guess the fact that it's anchored and against the wall makes it sturdy enough.

I worried about this as well until I got it put together. I really think you'll find it works out fine once you do it!


----------



## baybemama (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are pictures of final product if it helps...

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...4/IMG_6944.jpg

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...4/IMG_6943.jpg


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

dh stuffed a pillow btwn ds mattress and crib rail forcin ds matress to butt up against ours

eta: just saw baybemama pics...nice crib
same idea as dh...i guess my input was not required lol...should have looked before i typed


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybemama* 
Here are pictures of final product if it helps...

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...4/IMG_6944.jpg

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...4/IMG_6943.jpg

Looks great! I just sidecarred over the weekend!


----------

